# Apollo 13 Blu-ray Blasts Off in April



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Universal Studios Home Entertainment has announced Apollo 13 for release on Blu-ray on April 13, just two days after the 40th anniversary of the launch of the NASA mission that nearly ended in disaster when an oxygen tank in the spaceship ruptured two hundred. This Blu-ray will exclusively include a U-Control track with a wealth of history and technology information.

Link: http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=4118

YES!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Probably my all-time favorite movie. I will definitely be picking this up. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Dang. It's about time. My HD-DVD is getting worn out. LOL


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Absolutely on my MUST HAVE and WILL GET lists. 

Having met Jim Lovell personally...this movie has special meaning.

My "Lost Moon" autographed copy is one of my prized posssessions.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Absolutely on my MUST HAVE and WILL GET lists.
> 
> Having met Jim Lovell personally...this movie has special meaning.
> 
> *My "Lost Moon" autographed copy is one of my prized posssessions*.


I have that too. My other fav, my Buzz autograph. I really want Neil's. :bang

The funny thing is, just last week I sent an email to Universal asking when they'll release Apollo 13 on blu-ray. Their reply stated, "plans are not currently in the works". Goes to show you, never trust "canned emails".


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Excellent! I have a really old DVD of this, will be worth upgrading. Though I remember it being an excellent DVD considering the age. I especially liked that they included the entire score on the menu, not just a few seconds looped.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I was born on the day they returned... I think they technically returned before me... but it was a close race!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Just a friendly reminder. Tomorrow is the big day! I’ll be getting my copy at lunch. Peace.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Dang. It's about time. My HD-DVD is getting worn out. LOL


Chris, as someone who has the HD DVD version, is there really a difference between the SD version and the HD version?


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

I will be grabbing this one for sure, and will be really curious to see how the sound quality is compared to my DTS Laser Disk (yes laser disk!!)
Ed


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Picking mine up tonight on Blu Ray - a must have.

All the reviews I've read are that the Blu Ray release is a significant improvement over the standard DVD version - which wasn't too bad itself.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Chris, as someone who has the HD DVD version, is there really a difference between the SD version and the HD version?


 I'm not sure what you mean. Of course there is a difference. I'm actually debating whether or not to "upgrade" to the Blu-Ray version. The HD-DVD looks and sounds quite good.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Bought my copy yesterday. Had to go to two stores. The local Target was sold out by noontime. I’ll be watching it tonight.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I already have the HD-DVD... Apollo 13 was in fact one of my very first "purchases". I put that in quotes because I got 3 free movies with my original HD-DVD player, and Apollo 13 was one of those choices.

So I'm not in a rush to buy the Blu ray at the moment.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Just picked up the Blu Ray..nice....it included a $10.00 movie ticket credit at the commercial theaters for the new Robin Hood movie coming out soon.... 

As for the Blu Ray - stunning imagery.


----------

